# Xbox Live



## sussex_cichlids (20 Jan 2012)

Just wondering what members play xbox 360

Fancy a game of COD MW3, FIFA 2012 or game of Texas Holdem Poker 

Join Me On Xbox Live

Gamers Tag: pmarten8


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Jan 2012)

I'm on, as moodyplantedbox. My son uses it mostly though.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (20 Jan 2012)

I'm on live @ xXxMR 360xXx mostly play Forza though but feel free to add me.


----------



## Matt Warner (20 Jan 2012)

Hi, I'm on Xbox live. I'm playing gears of war 3 quite a bit at the moment and left4dead 2. Gamer tag is mattymatt83


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jan 2012)

Cool! I play mostly Battlefield 3, handle is pa093003c.

Will add tonight when I log in. 


___________________________


----------



## Callum (24 Jan 2012)

Im on xbox too, my GT is Iwagumi  (it's actually spelt Lwagumi because someone had already taken Iwagumi  )


----------



## darren636 (9 Mar 2012)

still  obessed  with  black  ops.  bowtotheabsurd  is  the  name.


----------



## Contici (9 Mar 2012)

I play online age of empires occasionally, kids hog the xbox so I dont get much chance , GT ShirtyPlane57.
Actually it's just changed as I never changed it originally GT is now ConTici


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Mar 2012)

PS3 all the way


----------



## doobiw55 (11 Mar 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> PS3 all the way



I completely agree with this


----------



## somethingfishy (11 Mar 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> somethingfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead of spamming the xbox thread maybe we should start a ps3 one


----------



## darren636 (11 Mar 2012)

^^ they are lobying for a ban / commission  on second hand games, sony tried this about 9 years ago, so i ditched their products. now microsoft are at it... not good for consumers.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (13 Mar 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> somethingfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You may think so but have you had a PS3 Break i repair and mod consoles usually cheaper to buy new console. 

If your blue ray drive goes wrong it will cost ya anything from £100 to £300 to replace the drive including fitting expensive compered to the Xbox £25 + £50 for fitting and a complete new drive   

Also Sony rushed to develop the system they pushed there to development team so much so they could launch before Xbox 360 did 

So they rushed the coding leaving gaping holes and flaws in there code this what caused the PS3 down time last year as it left holes that people like Famous PS3 hacker George Hotz has highlighted   

The Xbox live network uses the Hotmail messenger severs and based around there windows live code which has been pretty secure over the years 

Also Sony only have one small data center compared to the load Microsoft have 
You ever had problem getting in a online game on PS3 be because the server farm is full this never happens on Xbox due to there network being able to handle much more data  



http://www.slashgear.com/sony-moving-ps ... -28149029/


----------



## darren636 (13 Mar 2012)

Phil Harrison. I miss that guy.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (10 Apr 2012)

So who watched the data center video?
For people who never knew they existed there amazing if you computer bug like me then you love to work in one of them and now back to PS3 VS Xbox360 

Don't matter what you say Xbox360 it will always be better then PS3 with Sony shadowing everything that Microsoft dose there always going to be second best 

Just wait not going to be long till we get the first 3D consoles next year or too we will see a  Xbox360 3d and a PS3 3D 

There's been rumors of xbox720 for few years now picture below is a xbox720 prototype


----------



## darren636 (10 Apr 2012)

we will get a streamlined 360 soon, probably with just online capabilities. Next year maybe the nextbox, games are already in development. Probably with no disc drive at all and no legacy compatibility. Games will be download or micro memory cards. With a total ban on second hand games. COUNT ME OUT.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (10 Apr 2012)

All you PS3 Players watch this


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Apr 2012)

Xbox live GT:

i TRiiPz i

COD


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Apr 2012)

Add me peeps


----------



## HarryRobinson (30 Apr 2012)

Xbox : Just4roflz


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Jun 2012)

Xbox GT: Long Oddz  COD and Halo
Added you Whitey


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

Ta ollie, Ive added a few of you guys!


----------

